# Sagan's TdF "Touriminator" EVO



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Sagan started riding his "Tourminator" in today's stage:
ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: 2012 Tour de France, Stage 2 Results


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

It's a nice rig and the kid deserves it. I didn't know SRAM was making hoods in that color until now. Something I've been looking for, just didn't like the color of the Hudz. Would be cooler still if they added the green FSA stem & green Sram RED parts from the SS Evo Team bike

It's really nice to see C'Dale showing Sagan some love :thumbsup:


----------



## njleach (Jun 21, 2010)

nice - like the skull at the front

i've just got to comment on yesterday's win however, and i know a lot of people say it's just racing - but how difficult is it to pull out and cross the line in front of someone who's just buried themselves for the last 2-3km of a race as you suck their wheel?

it is still obviously a victory for Sagan, but a somewhat hollow one IMHO. Spartacus was in a tough spot - he either continues to bury himself for a top-3 finish or lets the peloton catch him and finish somewhere in the middle. I have far more respect for him than I do for Sagan


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

The situation is a bit more complicated than you describe.
First off, they were racing up an incline. Sagan wasn't saving any watts by setting on Fabian's wheel. Sagan wasn't 'catching a draft' off Fabian. Yes, by virtue of being in the lead, Fabian was doing slightly more work. 
This finish was all about tactics orchestrated by Liquigas' director. *Sagan was told to set on Fabian's wheel for this reason;* Nibali is the GC man for Liquigas. It makes NO sense for Sagan to pass Fabian and ramp up the speeds. If Sagan ramps it up, the peleton automatically increases their speed to chase him down. This would only make his own teammate, (Nibali) work that much harder to make sure no gaps opened up between himself and the other GC men in the peleton. Plus, it would make Fabian's speed increase and of course increase his over-all time gap over Nibali. (granted, Nibali will smoke Fabian in the mountains) 
Sagan maintained just enuf speed to stay with Fabian. The peleton raced to catch the (3) riders and Sagan pipped him for the win. It isn't dirty cycling, it's racing and it happens everyday.


----------



## njleach (Jun 21, 2010)

When Spartacus separated from the bunch he still appeared to be doing 30km/h+ so there definitely would have been an energy saving, as well as the psychological 'carrot' in front of you. Also the stage flatted out toward the finish line. If there wasn't any energy saving Cancellara wouldn't have gestured multiple times for Sagan to take the lead (at least temporarily) to allow some recovery ...

I know it isn't illegal and it's "just racing" but it's a cheap shot nonetheless, and a hollow victory IMHO. As I said, how difficult is it when Cancellara buried himself for the last 2km's to then pull out and cross the line after you've been sucking his wheel?

It would be very hard to regulate, but we see it time and time again and for me it's unsportsmanlike and I know many others who feel the same. My $0.02


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

It's not a cheap shot. Those who think Sagan's win is cheap, hollow or not a legitimate one probably have never raced themselves. Any smart racer would have done the same as Sagan if they were in his place yesterday. You share the work if you're out in front many kms from the line and not sure if the peloton will catch but that close? No way.

Fabian is one of the strongest rider in the peloton but not the best tactician. When he wins, it's out of brute force and it's impressive to see him just ride away with no one able to follow... but if he doesn't drop someone, he's screwed. If he goes and drops everyone, good for him. If he goes and someone gets his wheel, too bad. Fabian knew what would happen, especially when the rider on his wheel is Sagan. Maybe he asked him to come through because he thought he's young, not experienced and would make the mistake of coming in front, but Sagan (or his DS) was smart and did the thing he should have done. You're there to win. Sagan was the smart one, Fabian, again, wasn't.


----------



## njleach (Jun 21, 2010)

I've raced and we obviously differ in opinion. Even in the local crits abuse gets hurled at others in a breakaway if they're not prepared to work at the front. After all why would you work harder just so someone else can freewheel off the back?

If I sucked someone's wheel for the last 2km's while they buried themselves in front of me, only for me to come out of the slipstream in the final metres to take the win I certainly wouldn't feel as if i'd either earned or deserved the victory. It's as simple as that.

If everyone works at the front and it's a sprint finish then kudos to the victor on a well-deserved victory. The respect goes to Fabian in this instance, not to Sagan. The results of the stage tell but part of the story.


----------



## Kneedragon (Jul 27, 2010)

Dan Gerous said:


> It's not a cheap shot. Those who think Sagan's win is cheap, hollow or not a legitimate one probably have never raced themselves. Any smart racer would have done the same as Sagan if they were in his place yesterday. You share the work if you're out in front many kms from the line and not sure if the peloton will catch but that close? No way.
> 
> Fabian is one of the strongest rider in the peloton but not the best tactician. When he wins, it's out of brute force and it's impressive to see him just ride away with no one able to follow... but if he doesn't drop someone, he's screwed. If he goes and drops everyone, good for him. If he goes and someone gets his wheel, too bad. Fabian knew what would happen, especially when the rider on his wheel is Sagan. Maybe he asked him to come through because he thought he's young, not experienced and would make the mistake of coming in front, but Sagan (or his DS) was smart and did the thing he should have done. You're there to win. Sagan was the smart one, Fabian, again, wasn't.


+1.

Sagan could have pulled a bit at the end, and he probably still would have won. I don't see how you can expect him to take a pull at the end, from an attack. It's not like they were in a breakaway. His SRM power file is impressive: Sagan Soars to Victory in Stage 1

Fabian's tactics were a little off, as I think he should have attacked from further out to create a smaller selection, and then attacked again on the cobbles.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

njleach said:


> I've raced and we obviously differ in opinion. Even in the local crits abuse gets hurled at others in a breakaway if they're not prepared to work at the front. After all why would you work harder just so someone else can freewheel off the back?
> 
> If I sucked someone's wheel for the last 2km's while they buried themselves in front of me, only for me to come out of the slipstream in the final metres to take the win I certainly wouldn't feel as if i'd either earned or deserved the victory. It's as simple as that.
> 
> If everyone works at the front and it's a sprint finish then kudos to the victor on a well-deserved victory. The respect goes to Fabian in this instance, not to Sagan. The results of the stage tell but part of the story.


+1 but I don't race. I would think it's the right thing to do though. I remember on one of the TDF stages a year or so back on the mountain stages, Andy Schleck bolted on a climb and Alberto Contador followed suit trailing all the way to the top. AS did all the work but AC did not overtake him in the end even though you could see that he had the energy. Then again, AS was giving him the dagger eye look! lol


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

So, is today's win better? 
On his standard Liquigas bike though.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

I was watching on Eurosport. The commentators were listening to race radio. They specifically commented that Sagan was told by his DS to NOT pass Fabian. If you want to complain, complain to the Liquigas DS.

So NJ..........in a crit you've never sat on someones wheel as the speeds ramp up? And then made an all out effort to the line for the win? In your races you just go off the front and hope your brute strength will win the day? How is that workin out for ya?

Sometimes Cav is able to follow his train to the end. Sometimes his train falls apart and he goes shopping for wheels to stick on. He gets within 200m and unleashes it for the win. They all do it, Cav, Sagan, Goss, Farrar, Renshaw...............the list goes on and on.
Fabian's not a sprinter. His time to shine is in the classics where he can simply power away from everyone. In the those races he uses the tools his parents gave him and he wins. In the sprints the sprinters use their tools. There is no shame in that.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

It's tactics. Speaking of Simon Gerrans in San Remo (where he sat behind Fabian for a lot longer on a descent then a longer flat), Matt White had this to say: “I think those kinds of comments are pretty naïve,” explained White. “If Gerrans had not sat on [Cancellara’s wheel] and had [come in] second, he would have been an idiot, wouldn’t he? It’s racing. They’re called tactics.”

Cycling is not a competition of strength like weight lifting, it's about who crosses the line first, sometimes, the smarter one beats the stronger one.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Even Cavendish praised Sagan on his victory (via twitter).


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

EuroSVT said:


> Even Cavendish praised Sagan on his victory (via twitter).


But did you watch the interview how Cavendish kind of dismissed him (Sagan) prior to Stage 2 (as noted by either Paul Sherwen or Phil Liggett)? I wonder how Cavendish would have felt if he was in the shoes of Cancellara. Below is Cancellara's take. 










One thing for sure, Sagan is an extremely talented cyclist. I love watching him as well as Cavendish. Can't wait to go home and watch Stage 3.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm new to twitter so I don't get how it works, but it looks like that tweet is from this todd person, not FC. Also, I saw the stage 2 interview with Cav, can't say that I blame him for his comments. I don't really like Cav all that much, but they did shove a microphone in his face, pre-race, and started to ask him about Sagan. I think it would have been much more professional of the media to simply ask how he felt about the stage, and to not ask Cav about Sagan. There was a photo posted somewhere prior to stage 2 that had Cav & Sagan chatting it up, and it looked like they were cool with each other.


* Funny how this thread went from being about a bike, to anything but the bike


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

"I am in my place behind Sagan who is very good on these sorts of finishes. It is absolutely not a surprise to see him at this level when we know everything else that he has already won. It is even normal. When I go to a prologue, it's me who wins. When there is a sprint, it's Cavendish who wins. And on an arrival like this, it is [Sagan] who wins. He has class, will and power, and he has great years ahead of him."

This is a direct quote from FC, today.

To the OP, sorry that the thread strayed from the Tourminator EVO into race talk. I wanted to talk about that pimp bike more, lol. Like I said before, I've been waiting for hoods that color as they match my scheme on my bike. Just didn't know SRAM had them for sale until now


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

EuroSVT said:


> I'm new to twitter so I don't get how it works, but it looks like that tweet is from this todd person, not FC.


That's correct. It did not come directly from FC but *he retweeted it*. Basically echoing what the other guy said. 




EuroSVT said:


> * Funny how this thread went from being about a bike, to anything but the bike


lol...it is an awesome bike btw. It would have been "AWESOMER" if the color was blue...imho!!!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Back to the bike:

Did Sagan crashed, or got crashed into today? I noticed he finished on a regular Liquigas-colored Evo. And Cannondale's Team liaison man said:

_First thing Peter says to me after the stage... Is my bike ok!?_

_Doctor Archetti says after first look, Tourminator bike is ok! Took a hard shot to the der hanger but all ok._


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

ARPRINCE said:


> lol...it is an awesome bike btw. It would have been "AWESOMER" if the color was blue...imho!!!


Ha-ha, gotta' disagree with you on that. I picked up a blue C'Dale last year, and hated it. Team Green = speed! 

And about the Tourminator bike today...I haven't watched the stage yet. If I were Sagan I would most definately retire that bike ASAP! Too cool to get it all dinged up in a Tour. Just going through archives of team bikes (Garmin Cervelo & Trek Postal) those things get the crap beat out of them.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Just found out, Peter was hit by a moto today!  but didn't crash*... had to switch bikes though.

*his teammates used to call him Chuck Norris... you know what happens when a moto hits Chuck Norris


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

Good stage win by Sagan, I just didn't like the celebration antics as he crossed the line. Please show some class.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

njleach said:


> i've just got to comment on yesterday's win however, and i know a lot of people say it's just racing - but how difficult is it to pull out and cross the line in front of someone who's just buried themselves for the last 2-3km of a race as you suck their wheel?
> 
> it is still obviously a victory for Sagan, but a somewhat hollow one IMHO. Spartacus was in a tough spot - he either continues to bury himself for a top-3 finish or lets the peloton catch him and finish somewhere in the middle. I have far more respect for him than I do for Sagan


Consider this (what actually happened): Fabian decided to risk attacking presumably in an attempt to drop the group and win the stage. He could not drop Sagan, however. Sagan's manager directs him to stay behind Fabian until the manager gives Sagan the green light. Sagan follows orders and wins the stage. Fabian himself congratulates Sagan for winning.


----------



## njleach (Jun 21, 2010)

In relation to the crit question - if I'm in a breakaway I rotate with others - if I don't have the energy I won't be in the breakaway to begin with...

Glad to hear Sagan's ride is in one piece and his stage win today was certainly all class in an elite bunch - everyone was on a similar footing and he just used brute strength to go around the outside and win what appeared to be comfortably


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

*more photos of his "Tourminator".*

:thumbsup:

Peter Sagan’s Custom “Tourminator” SRAM RED-2012 equipped Cannondale SuperSix EVO | theroaddiaries


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

*...and here's a short video.*

Peter Sagan's 'Tourminator' Stage 1 winners custom SuperSix Evo - YouTube


----------



## davelikestoplay (May 27, 2010)

cool bike.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Before you laugh...keep in mind that he did win today


----------



## johnnysnake (Jun 18, 2011)

And got more publicity for his sponsors - which is his job. Not much on the celebrations and the bell, but he is keeping them in the news


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

RCMTB said:


> Good stage win by Sagan, I just didn't like the celebration antics as he crossed the line. Please show some class.


Maybe next time he'll be rocking a ghetto blaster on his shoulder hehe


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

njleach said:


> When Spartacus separated from the bunch he still appeared to be doing 30km/h+ so there definitely would have been an energy saving, as well as the psychological 'carrot' in front of you. Also the stage flatted out toward the finish line. If there wasn't any energy saving Cancellara wouldn't have gestured multiple times for Sagan to take the lead (at least temporarily) to allow some recovery ...
> 
> I know it isn't illegal and it's "just racing" but it's a cheap shot nonetheless, and a hollow victory IMHO. As I said, how difficult is it when Cancellara buried himself for the last 2km's to then pull out and cross the line after you've been sucking his wheel?
> 
> It would be very hard to regulate, but we see it time and time again and for me it's unsportsmanlike and I know many others who feel the same. My $0.02



I have a feeling you're old school. You seem to believe in the gentlemen's notion that guys should share the work until the last minute. You don't like wheelsuckers, who suck others' wheels harder than a hoe and then swoop in for the win. There are many who think like you. Sagan, like Cavendish, and all sprinters,.. all they will going to do in their careers is suck wheels and swoop in for a win (on a relatively flat stage).. and you can bet that they will take it anyway they can because that is the only glory they will ever going to see. Plus, they get paid by their sponsors to do this sort of thing (money talks, poopoo walks).

Spartacus is like a lone wolf. He's the king of TT, go-it-alone kind of guy, no team tactics, no wheel sucking, just plain old fashion motoring away. Like they say, TT is truth. I like lone wolf.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

His Champs-Élysées bike was pretty suave too! There are better pics somewhere, just couldn't find them again


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Boltman76 (Sep 18, 2011)

Very cool! I think I'm digging the green a little more than the Tourminator!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Boltman76 said:


> Very cool! I think I'm digging the green a little more than the Tourminator!


Me too... did they ran out of green Cosmic decals for the front wheel?


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Dan Gerous said:


> Me too... did they ran out of green Cosmic decals for the front wheel?


Must not have been finished in that pic, they were on for the ride today


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Sorry man, couldn't find a better pic...but yeah they got the decals on the front.


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

Good thing he didn't win the last stage. Would have had to re-do the paint on rear. Bike looks awesome.


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

Don't worry there were stickers to add if he did happen to win. Too bad...would have been cool to rip across the line and then have the mechanics add the decal in front of the press!


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

Bad Ronald said:


> Don't worry there were stickers to add if he did happen to win. Too bad...would have been cool to rip across the line and then have the mechanics add the decal in front of the press!


Makes sense to have it be a vinyl sticker. Now will they release some of these frames for 2013 as a limited edition. That would be awesome.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

If you're in this forum then it's likely you'll enjoy this


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

Great way to send off Nibali and Liquigas. 

Wonder what the team will look like next year if they merge with Saxo.


----------



## Johnnybegood7 (Jul 22, 2012)

Peter Sagan wheeling la Planche des belles filles ! - YouTube


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Love the pic, but why is that guy waving the Brazilian flag with such fervor at a Slovakian? Maybe I don't get the nationalism thing :lol:


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

EuroSVT said:


> Love the pic, but why is that guy waving the Brazilian flag with such fervor at a Slovakian? Maybe I don't get the nationalism thing :lol:


Because there are no brazilians in the race.


----------

